# xanax pies??



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

well i heard of a friend talking about 'xanax pies'??...and im curious as to if anyone has heard of these or take'n them...they arent the .25mg or .5mg...they are 2 mg but not bars?...

im confused myself and im just wondering if anyone has heard of them and if they are benzodiazipines or not, thank you...


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone else hate when people use terms like xanax "bars" or "footballs"? It implies recreational use to me, but maybe I'm just being cynical. Found these pics on google, but this site won't let me post them directly :wtf

2mg alprazolam
http://www.revolutionhealth.com/images/ ... mg-MYL.jpg

2mg Xanax XR 
http://www.drugs.com/images/pills/mtm/X ... 2%20mg.jpg


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DMBfan said:


> 2mg alprazolam
> http://www.revolutionhealth.com/images/ ... mg-MYL.jpg


You beat me to it. I used that Mylan brand for a short time 5 years ago. I was going to say that Mylan, for reasons unknown, makes their 2 mg alprazolam round, avoiding the convention that almost every other drug maker follows which is to make them shaped like a bar just like brand name Xanax was. Mylan also makes 10 mg diazepam green, even though brand Valium and almost all other generics of it are blue in that size.

The bar shape has a purpose. It's the easiest shape to split in half or into quarters if needed. My current pharmacy has been dispensing Greenstone generic for the 4 years I've been using them, which are bar shaped and scored on both sides with a deeper grove in the middle for maximum ease of making a clean break.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

okay, i still think my friend is kindof dumb, but, thanks....


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

never heard them called pies before. 
"lincoln logs, totem poles, fence post, ear plugs"
just cause they have cute little nicknames does not mean you have to abuse them.
In my experiences with Xanax has done absolutely nothing for my anxiety issues.
I flushed all my Xanax months ago.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AngelKent said:


> never heard them called pies before.
> "lincoln logs, totem poles, fence post, ear plugs"
> just cause they have cute little nicknames does not mean you have to abuse them.
> In my experiences with Xanax has done absolutely nothing for my anxiety issues.
> I flushed all my Xanax months ago.


Another sufferer of too low of a benzo dosage i assume. You take enough and youll be in a coma. Somewhere between a coma and nothing is anxiety relief.


----------

